# Kendall College Baking and Pastry Program



## aguaviolet (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi everyone! I've been accepted to Kendall College's baking and pastry AAS program in Chicago, and I'm really excited (and a little scared). Anyways, I would l like to know if there is anyone on the boards who graduated from this program or any of the culinary programs from Kendall and what your experience was like. Did the program have everything you wanted? I'm just looking for opinions before I start in Sept. Thanks!!!


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Aguaviolet,

Funny coincidence that you mention Kendall, as I am currently a student there (though not in a baking/culinary related program). Culinary Dean Chris Koetke co-founded this forum (or so I understand).

While I cannot comment on the culinary/baking program as a student, as an observer (and culinary graduate from another school), I must say that it seems to be rather solidly built. They broke down alot of the more broader classes I took into two or more focused segments. They seem to be more stringent about hiring qualified instructors then other schools are. They recruited some of their staff from other schools in the area, and I know of at least one instructor that trained with En-Ming Hsu (of Chicago's Ritz Carlton).

Sorry this response doesn't cover the pastry program directly, but I am sure any feedback you can get on Kendall is better then nothing. Feel free to contact me, otherwise I will look forward to seeing you on campus.

Best of luck!


----------

